# Tightlining for Saugeye



## fishguy 888

I have seen a few people tightline for saugeye before with a little bit of luck I was wondering how do you rig up to tightline for saugeye?


----------



## afellure12

I would be interested in learning this as well.


----------



## Shortdrift

You can attach a 18 to 24" light mono leader with a floating head jig about 6" above the sinker. Hook the minnow through the lips. Leave a tiny bit of slack in you line. when the fish takes out the slack, set the hook. You may want to use a lighter section of mono to attach your sinker so you can break it off should it get snagged


----------



## fishguy 888

Thanks Short Drift


----------



## Skippy

Old guy I see at one spillway I fish just uses a regular sinker but puts the line through the hole in it then ties on a circle hook. runs out about 14 to 18 inches of line then puts a split shot right by the sinker in order to keep the sinker from moving down the line. He uses some lip hooked 3,4 inch chubs for bait. Has one of thoes spring type clothes pins taped to his rod. Casts out then puts the line in the cloths pin. When the line pops out he waits a few seconds then just starts reeling in. He uses some pretty stout tackle because along with saugeyes I've seen him catch some nice sized cat fish.

The first time I stopped and BSed with him I asked what he was fishing for, He just said, "if it bites I'm fishing for it".


----------



## Riggu2

Ok, I suck at visualizing these... Is this what you're talking about?










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shortdrift

That is the method I'm familiar with but the method described by Skippy should be just as effective. I don't bother with a three way swivel. T simply use a standard swivel then attach the lighter lines to it.


----------



## saugmon

Another method would be replacing the 3 way swivel with a sinker slide in front of the floating jig head.This way you can allow that jig/minnow to rise and fall with the slight upward /downward motion of the rod tip.

I've caught them as well without the floating jighead and but with regular jig/minnow laying on the bottom.The bait stealers tear up worms while catfishing,so I have to use minnows instead to keep them away and get the cats and occasional saugeye.


----------



## afellure12

Would this be more effective in a certain type of area?


----------



## fishguy 888

Ive heard of people using crappie or perch rigs with two hooks about 20 inches apart has anybody tried this?


----------



## sopo716

I have used the crappie/perch rig a lot at indian lake for saugeye. Usually end up catching a mixed bag, but pretty effective on the eyes.

Also used the tight line method there. That is the only way I fished for them when I was young. Never used a leader or swivels though. I just tied a floating jig on the end of the line and put a split shot 12-18" above it. Bass minnow hooked through the tail. I've caught lots of saugeye at indian lake this way. Of course you'll get some catfish too. You will need to be ready when they hit it though.


----------



## Riggu2

Are you guys just casting and retrieving this way or is it more like drop shotting?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quackpot

I also use rigs similar to crappie. I make mine like erie perch rigs. I have snaps on my line to hook them to. Like was stated be ready or set them in rod holders. When the water warms and they are hitting harder they may steal your pole. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## pppatrick

Riggu2 said:


> Are you guys just casting and retrieving this way or is it more like drop shotting?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I would personally compare this more to a catfishing type technique. This is the "go to" when it gets slow on the Ohio. I prefer no roll sinkers though. They seem to hang up the least. Stacker rig, floating head. I even use a shorter leader 12-15" and put a jerk bait on it. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## saugmon

I've caught them in the river when tightlining for catfish. A bass sinker on bottom with a couple snelled leaders tied 3' above that sinker.They will hit crawlers or you could slap minnows on the snelled hooks.The small bait stealers will hammer the crawlers so the minnows perform better.

2'-3' leader tight onto a bass casting sinker
Tie that leader to 1 snelled hook.
Take another 2' leader and tie onto each snelled hook,then tie to your pole.You could also slap a 3rd snelled hook onto another leader. Sinker's on bottom,when tight- all hooks are dangling off the bottom.

When the jig bite starts,I use to poles. One rigged to tightline and my main hands on the jiggin pole.


----------

